# RAK Bank-overseas charges



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

I am travelling next week and want to know what card will be best to use (in America). I have a RAK bank credit and debit card which the man in the branch told me there is no charge for using abroad and you get 2% cashback. He then mentioned the only charge is for the change in currency to which I replied so how much is that charge and unsurprisingly he said he wasn't sure but there was no set charge.
I have looked on the website and paperwork and I am non the wiser. 
If anyone can help me that would be great. 
I also have a Dubai Islamic Bank current account however they charge for everything so doubt that will be a better option!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Would personally suggest that you draw out cash her and exchange into dollars when you arrive there. You should in theory be able to use your cards (have heard stories of people having lots of issues though with them blocking for security reasons - call them and make them put a note you are traveling). If you are renting a car or staying in a hotel, they require the card as a deposit, and at the end, you can pay in cash instead. It will just put a hold on your card. That was you dont get hit with those fees.


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

I am worried about taking large amounts of cash around with me as have been robbed whilst on holiday before several times so would like to use cards and take a smaller amount of cash with me.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

rebeccatess said:


> I am travelling next week and want to know what card will be best to use (in America). I have a RAK bank credit and debit card which the man in the branch told me there is *no charge for using abroad* and you get 2% cashback. He then mentioned *the only charge is for the change in currency* to which I replied so how much is that charge and unsurprisingly he said he wasn't sure but there was no set charge.
> I have looked on the website and paperwork and I am non the wiser.
> If anyone can help me that would be great.
> I also have a Dubai Islamic Bank current account however they charge for everything so doubt that will be a better option!


So when he said no fees, he meant to say no transaction fees, but there still are translation fees. That sucks, but figure out how much the translation fees are. 

Your debit card may not work in the US as the banks do not have authorization to pull funds from a foreign bank account directly. Your credit card should work with no issues, but like someone has posted previously, do let the credit card company know that you are going to be using the card overseas and for how long. 

Another option would be to find an American Express Office in Dubai and 
1. Purchase some of their Traveler's Checks (in $USD), or 
2. Purchase one of their prepaid Credit Cards (in $USD)
then when you get to the US, you can either 

1. Purchase items with the travelers checks directly or 
2. Use the checks to buy pre-paid American Express credit card.

Good Luck and hopefully American Express maintains the above mentioned services here in the UAE.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Unless you are going to spend 1000s of $$$$ abroad, just use your credit card. I have used my *HSBC credit card* abroad, and while the exchange rate is not the best, it does not make a lot of difference if you are only spending a few thousand Dirhams


----------

